# Underage and Pregnant - new series



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Did anyone watch this on Tuesday?  I was amazed at the maturity of the slightly older girl, Courtnay, coping with the loss of her boyfriend and raising money for a memorial as well as being pregnant at 14/15.  Don't get me started on the other girl though   .

Peacelily xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

no, what channel was it on? i have been watching 16 and pregnant... some on there need a wake up call!!! x x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

BBC Three - but I actually watched it on I-Player yesterday as I missed it at the time.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

i will have to keep any eye out, x x


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi 

I saw it and couldn't agree more.

Courtney was an inspiration- really brave and mature. 

I agree bout the other girl. Me thinks she has a HUGE shock comming her way!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

watched it... how sad for courtney!!!! and as for the other1, well dont get me started grrrrrrrrrr going to get £10per week yet is NOT having 2nd hand clothes?  what planet does she live on? nappies and formula costs more than that a week. Wake up call indeed, when she is obviously  stil a child herself-her behaviour shows that. She may prove me wrong, but i am friends with many ladies on here and myself included who are suufering IF it just doesnt seem fair x x


----------

